# How difficult is....



## tango6 (May 30, 2012)

Bedding a rifle. I haven't read to much on the subject but it doesn't seem to hard. Read, novice trying this. Any ideas on where to start?


----------



## John I. Shore (May 30, 2012)

Brownell's, check them out.

John I.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 30, 2012)

Its not hard at all.  I use devcon 2 part epoxy as the bedding material and use white lithium grease as the release agent.  Just be sure to make a dam in front of the recoil lug and also tape off all the areas where you dont want the epoxy to get.  (trigger group, mounting holes, safety etc.)  You can make a dam by winding electrical tape around the barrel.  I do it with the sticky side out.  Also rough up the wood or composite with some sandpaper so the epoxy can make a good bond.  Spray all the gunmetal REALLY GOOD with the lithium grease.  then mix your epoxy and apply it to the stock.  Put the barrel and action back in the stock and tighten the action screws.  Carefully remove the action and reapply the lithium grease then reinstall.  I do this because the epoxy can literally push the grease off of the gunmetal when you tighten the action screws.  I learned the hard way and had to restock a gun.  I let mine sit for two hours then remove the action and barrel.  The devcon only shrinks .001" and it will not hurt for it to cure with the action and barrel out.  Its probably easier with a bedding kit but i dont like to order things off line and no one near me carries bedding kits.  Sorry for the long post but thats the way i do mine.


----------



## jglenn (May 31, 2012)

good old Kiwi clear shoe polish works very well for a release agent..

I've been very happy using Marine Tex epoxy of late.. much easier to work with than the devcon for me

one extra thing is to Always coat your action screws with whatever release agent you use... coat them twice

Google around and you will find several good articles on bedding.

such as

http://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbth...3003214/DIY_bedding_M77_pic_heavy#Post3003214


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 31, 2012)

Ive gotta try that kiwi polish.  I had no idea that would work.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## deadend (May 31, 2012)

Hornady One Shot lube works good as a release agent as well.  Bedding is one of those things that seems way harder than it really is.


----------



## Yotedawg (May 31, 2012)

It's not hard. I prefer Accugel from Brownells but if you are new at this I would urge you to get a Miles Gilbert bedding kit from midwayusa.com. This kit will have everything you need in it plus a very detailed set of instructions laid out step by step. 

I would recommend anyone learning how to bed rifles to use this kit to begin with just for the instructions. Not to mention the floc, release agent, mixing bowl, surgical tubing, etc. that comes in this kit.


----------



## rayjay (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out "Stress Free Pillar Bedding" over at 6br.com

That's the way I have been doing it and and it works perfectly.


----------



## tango6 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ask and ye shall receive, thanks folks. I think my comfort level on this was uneasy but y'all make it seem like I'm making a mountain out of a mole hill. I'll give it a shot.


----------

